
PNG vs JPEG - jwilliams
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2008/10/my-first-and-last-webcomic/
======
aston
This could've been stated more strongly: The _only_ time JPEGs are superior to
GIF/PNG is for photos (like taken with a camera).

~~~
unalone
What makes them superior to GIF/PNG then?

~~~
aston
JPEGs are really good at throwing out the right data for photographs. GIF and
PNG are non-lossy formats; you keep every single pixel you put down (although
for GIFs you do lose fidelity in the color space if you use more than 256).
JPEGs will do a really bad job with pixel perfect, but
faces/mountains/flowers/... will look nice even compressed very heavily.

~~~
unalone
Okay, gotcha! Thanks.

------
vlad
_> [TechCrunch] a supposed technology website [doing things] that make me want
to cry_

